

Show HN: We just launched the Circles concept. - hackscribe
http://www.sharescribe.org

======
ZackOfAllTrades
It seems like the thought process of every fledging social network this
morning was: Google is launching their social network? Perfect! Time to launch
our similar but not quite finished rival product. We might just get listed at
the bottom of a techcrunch article in the resulting hubbub!

------
mrleinad
So Alpha.. doesn't work at all. Doesn't even have a demo of how it's supposed
to work.

Took me 15 seconds to give up and close the tab.

~~~
jaysonelliot
You have ten more seconds of patience than me.

~~~
mrleinad
Meditation does the trick..

------
chrisjshull
Little turns me off more than artifacty images without alt tags.

~~~
hackscribe
Sorry, my design skills are lacking.

------
itsnotvalid
Google's not even launching after all the _buzz_.

